# Anyone breed Veiltail?



## Pandapop

I know veils are the most common variation of tail-types in bettas, but surely someone out there breeds good quality males and females? I've kept bettas as regular pets for years, and I'm ready to try breeding them again (last time was a flop). 

I may or may not use a veil pair this time. I might end up using my SDT pair, but like any bettas you'll find in a pet-store, the origin of my fish is a complete mystery. I don't know what types of geno's/traits will result in the fry (assuming the spawn is a success). 

I believe that it may be possible to re-introduce the spade-tail with veils by select-breeding. I wonder if anyone has recently tried this? I do realize it would take generations of bettas to get close to a result I want (especially since I don't want to breed sibling to sibling -- I prefer the idea of line-breeding), but that's something I'm willing to do and have the patience for. 

Also, I've been looking online for reliable sources to purchase bettas from. I already know of Aquabid (there aren't many USA breeders posting auctions at this time), Bettysplendens (she's not currently selling fry), eBay, Atison's website, and of course Thatpetplace.com, Petsolutions.com and Liveaquaria.com. But those last three, you don't get to see the exact Betta you're ordering... 

But in conclusion, here are the main questions I'm seeking answers to:

1. Any veiltail breeding websites with spawn records/images?
2. Can anyone suggest some reliable betta breeders who are selling their spawns?


It's nearing 1:00am EST here and I haven't slept for over 20 hours, so please excuse any spelling or grammar errors. c:


----------



## Chard56

I have tons of Bettas for sale right now. From VT to HM and DT. Let me know what color or I can post some pics of some that are available. Just give me an idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## Pandapop

I'm interested in lilacs and blues, to pink/red and blacks... opaque/white really catches my eye, too. I also love the oddballs... things you don't normally see, but still very appealing. 

I'm not really interested in plakats or giants... I don't care for mustard gas or pineapple types, either. But there's very little I'm not as fond of. 

My goal is to get a purple betta (or at least blue with purple sheen), like one of the three below. Those are real bettas, not photoshopped or anything... the one at the very top was featured on Bettysplendens.com, by the breeder Chiawcharn Chaisaeng.










I love the butterfly pattern! Especially if it isn't white at the edges, like the top-left and bottom-left examples below. 










I like the rose-tail finnage, the orchid pattern and I've been looking for a solid gold betta for a while, too.










And I'm sure everyone likes the white/opaque bettas, and the melano bettas... even more so if they have the butterfly pattern.










What I'm REALLY interested in though (besides the purple), is uncommon veiltails. Not your average blue/turquoise or solid reds you'd find in a pet store... but ones like below:










_All of those pictures were found on Google search. The images belong to their respectful owners._

But anyway, I'm not all that picky when it comes to bettas. I just love them! Right now I've only got 7 males, and 7 females (only? lol). I'm always looking for another little guy or girl to bring home.


----------



## BettaFriend

I would love to buy bettas online. Aquabid has the most amazing bettas. Only problem is, the shipping is typically $30 on there.

I am setting up my (expensive) 55 gallon amazon/tetra tank now. I think I will get bettas online later.

How much does it usually cost to ship bettas healthy? I am considering breeding HM after the tetra tank slows down a bit.


----------



## Pandapop

Shipping is pretty pricey, no matter where you look online. Usually in the 30 - 40 range, sometimes higher but rarely lower. :c


----------



## Bettawhisperer

When I ship in the summer I ship Priority Mail for $14.50. I have never had a problem with using that shipping.


----------



## Pandapop

That's awesome, Bettawhisperer! C: I can't wait for warmer weather, I look forward to purchasing from you!


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Ok good. I should have some really nice HM and VTs. Just remind me.


----------



## Chard56

I made the mistake of telling someone I would ship overnight express. I went 6 ounces over a pound to Illinois from Missouri. $27.40 OUCH! I usually charge $10.00 so that one I didn't like. I sent 2 packages out yesterday and one already got theirs. I have 3 males with Purple bodies and Red fins. I'll take some pictures to post. I have been breeding for gold (as oppossed to digging?) for the last 3 years. I have Gold Crowntails and Deltas as well as a large (over 500) spawn of Gold and Copper Doubletails. I need to take a lot of pictures to post on Aquabid so I'll either post them on here or post a link to my photo bucket album.


----------



## Pandapop

I'd really love to see the purple and red males! I'm also curious as to what your gold crowntails and deltas look, as well.


----------



## Chard56

Here's some Gold Deltas from a Blue/Red Dragon X Copper spawn.














Don't even ask about the last solid Gold one I have a light Gold Halfmoon female with his name on her.







Then there are these two Gold scale Gold/Red Dragons, one Crowntail and one Halfmoon that I'm going to breed with there prospective sibling sisters.














Now for the Purple/Red VTs.


----------



## BettaFriend

I wish it was summer time right now!


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Well just hang in there it will be soon enough. LOL

These are some of the males I have fry from right now.

Best of Show in his class in Aug. show HM








MG Black Lace HM








Blue BHM








Super Red HM


----------



## BettaFriend

Do y'all sell y'all's bettas on aquabid? (if so) What username do y'all use? I am looking into breeding HMs (they are my favorite, especially orange).


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I sell on Aquabid and Ebay. I'm not selling during the winter months though. In spring when the weather warms up I will start listing again.


----------



## Chard56

I need to post a bunch of new auctions on Aquabid, if I can ever find the time. I have a lady coming tomorrow to look at a van I'm selling and I still have hours of work to do on it. I have some listings now and I go by Chard56.


----------

